

296 'funked up' stocks -- trades canceled - languagedream
http://money.cnn.com/2010/05/07/markets/explaining_wall_street_turmoil/

======
languagedream
So if the price fell by only 60% or less due to this technical glitch--those
people are just out of luck?

